# Artificial ovary created to aid infertility



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/09September/Pages/artificial-ovary-to-aid-infertility-treatment.aspx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

